# The need for a different solution



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

So it's been a while since I blogged. In particular I wanted to share with you a bit of my mental process in writing. I am currently finishing up a single movement work for wind quartet and one percussionist with a length of 8 minutes (_I'm writing it for a contest that requires it to be between 5-10 minutes in lenghth_). The design was (A) medium fast in a simple triple meter (B) contrasting slow middle section (also essentially in a simple triple meter) and then (C) lively compound duple meter variations on the previous material. But it occurred to me that I had created over the past couple of years, not one but two pieces with almost the same design. So I realized I needed to challenge myself to be fresh; to do something different. In thinking about it, I came up with the idea to let the rollicking compound duple roar right into the opening simple triple material but now at a hectic faster tempo and let the percussionist go crazy while the winds at first attempt to stick with the opening material before they succumb to going crazy as well.

Now on another note, my last blog (read by a handful of TCers) mentioned my traveling to hear my orchestra piece's second performance. Their performance was not as technically good as the group that premiered it but the inner movements were fairly well done. The best part of the conference was I did get to network with a few folks that might yield another performance later down the road.


----------

